# legal vs. cdr



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

250:2


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

hmmm, let me guess ... another 'coded message' ?? 
What is it that you wish to discuss?


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

It is unusefull to discuss which tape is good or better.By the way, it is tempo that is important. Go to concerts, support music, get experienced Why do some orchestras pay only principal players? Because there is no listeners at concerts, they are at home and enjoy"good" pirate music recordings. At the end, even the best orchestras are far away from perfection. sound editing makes wonders, anyway


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Glad that's sorted, then.


----------

